# +2.5ft Iwagumi Shallow Tank



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

man...you have a lot of talent! and patience to plant that glosso like that

in 2 months time thats gonna be an amazing tank (just like the 5ft counterpart)


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

That is awesome, is that an Ada tank


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

MrMoneybags said:


> man...you have a lot of talent! and patience to plant that glosso like that
> 
> in 2 months time thats gonna be an amazing tank (just like the 5ft counterpart)


+1 :icon_smil


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

More pictures during the setup . . .










BorneoWild complete substrate system (similar to ADA subs system)










Dump in used soil/powersand/lava rock from 5ft tank. Hardscape (big lava rock) is recycled from previous 1ft tank.










Perform WIWO before planting.

I will post up picture of how Glosso is planted in this tank. Basically Glosso is carefully selected and separated into one "node". It is a back breaking work but worth every effort.

. . . more coming up


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

james7139 - this is not an ADA tank. It is a custom tank with extremely neat silicone work. I am quite impressed actually


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

wow, that is nice! looking forward to seeing it fill in!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

What is WIWO? 
For some reason I think of water in water out, but I have never heard WIWO before.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Zareth - you are right. WIWO stands for "Water in, Water out"


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

More pictures as promised . . .









Glosso is separated into each "node" and planted one by one. Best if you got assistant otherwise be prepared to get backache after planting.









Result after _don't-know-how-long_ of planting









Slowly filling up with water.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

OO I'd like to see this as a completed set-up.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Clare12345 - Completed picture is on the first post. I will keep everyone updated on the progress of this tank.










Growth after Day 2
Note - apologize for the mis-focus picture but I hope you guys can see the new shoots.










Growth after Day 7. More new shoots emerging from the soil


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Latest FTS.










It is greener now . . .


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

great looking tank! Subscribed


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Those rocks look great! I'm excited to see the finished product!


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Replace 2 x 24W T5HO Original light bulb (Katana) with 2 x 24W T5HO Giesemann Powerchrome Midday.

I guess I am now a sucker for German made stuff. :roll:


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks amazing. I love your hardscape. Does lava rock alter the water params at all?


----------



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

love the placement of the rocks and grading. will be great when filled in.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

gBOYsc2 - Nope. In fact, lava rock is sometimes used as a base under the soil replacing the need of ADA Powersand. I have been using it for all my previous setup. It is cheap and you dont need so much soil to create steep slope.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

nice looking tank, wow planting glosso one node at a time, i'd never have the patience to do that, last time i has glosso i planted it in the middle one clump and it spread =p


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Day 12










Yet to be dirty glassware :wink:

Update:

-Added in 5 baby otos.
-Start to dose liquid fert BorneoWild Growth and ADA Brighty K. Both <1ml daily.
-Continue to dose 2 drops of ADA Phyton Git and dilute small amount of BorneoWild Bacter Crystal after each water change.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Day 15.










Bought 5 of this little cute otos. Can't resist myself. 










Supplement/fert to boost the growth.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

Looks great so far! I will start following this thread.

Once thing though is that under the right conditions, glosso will spread very quickly, and start growing over each other. The bottom layer will start browning, and die off. Then you're back to planting 1 node at a time!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

dknydiep1 - I never replant it even in my 5ft. Try not to let it grow too thick by doing regular trimming. If you let it grow too thick, the bottom layer will die because lack of light. I will post up the maintenance equipment soon.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Added 2 x badis-badis. I noticed small little creatures/bugs moving all over my soil at night. Let see if this little fish can eat it all.










Read the 2nd paragraph..something interesting.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

really neat what you've created. that 2nd paragraph with the borneo stuff is intriguing... I like that you've got just the glosso. It is most definitely taking off. I'm growing some in my mini as a background plant with HC mixed in and HC in the foreground. It is a vivacious plant. Like what you've got going so far!!


----------



## tinctorus (Feb 22, 2010)

I LOVE the little badis I will be adding 6 dario dario or so to my tank as well


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the curious characteristic of the fish. I will add 2 more lava rocks into the tank to minimize the gap between the 2 islands.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm amazed at this tank in just 2 weeks!!! Lookin great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

amazing little tank, I LOVE the badis! good job!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Very hard to capture picture of this little fish. Probably camera shy...










Day 18... Fluorescent green Glosso.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Those are neat little fish! I'd never heard of them before until this afternoon when I saw them at a fish store in MountainView. Now you have them! It's like a mildly strange but un-intriguing dream. Ahhhh. I don't do drugs...yet.

Matt


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

It is cute but hard to keep. I heard they only eat live food. Basically they roam around the bottom part of the tank looking for food. I have small tiny bugs on the soil, hoping that they would help me to clear it off.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

My dario dario eats a combination of freeze dried bloodworms, frozen bloodworms and LIVE bloodworms (if my LFS carries a healthy batch). They also roam my heavily planted tank and not shy at all when the light turns on.

-Brian


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow.. I absolutely love this tank. I have a couple of Badis too, they don't eat anything I give them, but are both looking okay, and quite fat. No idea what they are eating, but hopefully they will stay healthy.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Do those badis-badis eat shrimps? Sounds like they might! They are awesome looking fish i never saw one before this thread.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Danielson - they probably will disturb baby shrimps. I have seen them in big planted tank mix together with tiger shrimps. 










Day 25

WC every 3 days - 30-50%
1ml of BorneoWild Growth & ADA Brighty K everyday


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Day 28


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, this is one of my favorite tanks of all time. Simply perfect. (get it? Get it? "Simply" perfect)


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks for your kind comment. I will keep the progress updated. Thinking to put in 20-30 Boraras brigittae + CRS SSS


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Just so you know my dario darios mowed through my baby RCS population. In a matter of days I went from at least 40 babies to 0. Only juveniles and adults survived the slaughter.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I will remove them before adding in CRS. Currently I need them to clear small little bugs in my tank. So far I did not see any after introducing them over a week ago.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Day 36

Added in 3 Red Cherry Shrimps.










Need to start trimming the front part.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

lookin good. glosso is crazy. definitely time to get those scissors out.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I have wave (S) cutter...trimming should be quick in this tank


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good!
I like simple clean scapes
mD


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Can you please take photos of your trimming technique, if you do not mind.


----------



## Scot McPherson (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice planting...subscribed. I joined this forum just to see this continue to grow


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

chasintrades - trimming picture will be uploaded after i start trimming. Now I am kinda lazy and just let it grow more compact.

Scot - thanks 

Latest picture...


















Position of the tank in the house; facing dining table









1 out of 3 fire red in my tank now. Transferred from 5ft to pot @ balcony and now into 2.5ft tank.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks - This tank look perfect!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Trimming time . . .









Snip..snip!









Only the front portion is trimmed...the rest of the area will be done in stages to avoid algae outbreak.









BorneoWild Wave Cutter. 









Floating glosso is scooped out using fine net. I have removed the glass diffuser for cleaning and replace it with clean set.









Tank glass is cleaned with blade scrapper before performing water change. Easier to clean off GDA/GSA compare to magnet type and I dont have to wet my hand.









Result after trimming . . .









FTS









Random shot of Badis-badis









Mirror mirror...who is the cutest fish in this world?









Badis M: Hi pretty...want to be my girlfriend?









Badis F: Not interested..bye!


----------



## ianizaguirre (Jan 25, 2011)

great plant


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

nice trim. those scarlet badis are so cute! i bet they are fun to watch  

Amy


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

A little update . . .









Day 48. Massive trimming and add few more rocks this coming weekend...









Top down picture









New toys :twisted: 









Cute bubble counter..









To replace my ADA Brighty K









GUSH Bubble (poppy) type glass outlet









Close up on the poppy head


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love your tank!!!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comment. I will do minor rescape (add more rocks) and major trimming tonight. Will update more photos.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it me or is this glass on your poppy pipe wayyyy thicker than the glass on my lily....


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I would say normal thickness. Having too thin glass would make it extremely fragile especially when you want to remove the hose..


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Replace my Cal Aqua Lab nano lilypipe with GUSH oBubble pipe.









Shot from other angle









Another shot...









Water is added until the "bubble" head is fully submerged.









Close up shot. I like the wave effect. Co2 diffuser is placed below the output to test the vortex effect. The result is fine co2 bubble got suck into the "bubble" head and circulate inside before being push out again. I am not exactly sure if this will cause co2 loss but further monitoring will be done from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Sneak preview... will post another pic after the new rocks get some GDA/GSA on it.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

After 2 hours of soaking in bleach solution. 3 part of bleach : 1 part of water.

Effortless cleaning and sparkling glassware...


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

little update on the residents inside the tank.









Left 1 Badis in the tank. The other Badis got injured after being attacked by this guy. :evil: 




























Random shot of Boraras marculatus


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice green hue on the lava rocks


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks. I am waiting for my newly added lava rocks to be covered with the same algae.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

love your tank. subscribed!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

For my future rescape..









Quick left side shot. Glosso not as compact compare to the middle section due to light distribution but still acceptable.

Today added 1 pot of Cryptocoryne parva. Saw it at LFS many months ago. Feel pity for the plant so I decided to adopt it back. Separate out into smaller portion and treated with BW Growth to kill algae.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

BW Boost A - I added 3 into the soil..will update the progress after 2-3 weeks.









Like pill :roll: 









Latest FTS

Current maintenance schedule:-
1) Daily 1ml of BW Growth and 2-3ml of BW Essence K
2) 50% water change every 10-14 days
3) Fishes are fed twice daily with BW Staple S and twice weekly with BW Pro Color.

Current tank stats:-
1) Temp: 24-25C
2) Co2: 2 bubbles per 3 secs

Current fauna:

15 Otos
15 Ember tetra
20 Boraras maculatus
20 Boraras brigittae
1 Badis bengalensis
3 Fire Red shrimp


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looks great!!


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

That is awesome...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one of the best nano tanks I've seen Keep it up!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks all for your kind comment.

Been a while since i post up pics...










...Day 132. GDA on the rocks is no longer visible. I suspect daily dosing of BW growth couple with 1-2 drops of ADA Phyton Git slowly suppress the growth. Clean rocks without scrubbing but I didn't get to hide "brown" coloration on lava rocks.










Close up of Glosso growth after inserting BW Boost A into the soil. Earlier it was slightly yellowish and not so compact.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Result after massive trimming..


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Latest update of the tank progress. Nothing new.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks great. That tank would look nice w/ a sand path going up the middle.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Not planning to do anything drastic to this tank besides the usual trimming. I am in the midst of getting my 5ft marine tank up and once that is done, i will rescape this tank.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

9 months old scape. No change to the scape besides adding in L. Vietnam. Need to do major trimming again otherwise it is going to turn into jungle scape. BorneoWild Boost A is really boosting the growth faster than I want it to. :? 









Courtesy of my friend. Limnophila Vietnam.









Big boss of the tank.









Iriantherina werneri. commonly known as Threadfin Rainbow. Looking for female but can't find any yet.









Microrasboras Galaxy. Bought 4 but 3 of it decided to live out of the water


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Equipment used for trimming and cleaning.
from left to right > ADA Spring Washer (for cleaning my glass lilypipe. Didn't dismantle it for cleaning. Basically just insert this brush into the opening of lilypipe..lazy way of doing it) > BW Spring Cutter > BW Wave Cutter > Old toothbrush.









If only this could be eaten...fresh vege.









After trimming. Next week will trim the back portion.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

looks much nicer with just the partial trim.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I am still keeping my planted tank but soon to be given away. I have focused more time and energy on reef tank hence the jungle look of my iwagumi tank. Glosso and L.Viet compete each other and grow like weed. Snails are breeding like bunnies together with Fire Red Shrimp.

Pardon the unclear pictures.













































This is what happen when you are in the hobby longer :roll: . You just don't care much anymore and go with total clean trim.









Trying to kill snail in my tank. Too many of it. *please ignore my messy table*









Look and feel like SKII bottle. It is made of frosted glass? Each squirt = 0.5ml. According to instruction, 2ml once/twice weekly.

















Concentrated liquid. Only require once or twice weekly. I don't have BBA to try it but it is able to prevent algae according to instruction.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

amazing how much you can do with so little


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Where can you find the large pieces of lava rock? Only thing I ever see locally are small pieces used in landscaping.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

@scapegoat - thanks. I tried to keep it a simple as possible.

@Nubster - I got it from local fish shop around my place (Malaysia). It is not that common and pretty hard to come by. I prefer this type of rocks compare to solid type.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was hoping someone would know of a place in the states. The lava rock does look really nice. I wonder if it's available from overseas. It's pretty light isn't it? So shipping might not be too bad. Maybe one of the members in HI can hike up a volcano for me and grab some rock and ship over here...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Tank looks great and i love the basalt rocks you have. I think ill use ones like those for my next scape.

@Nubster- Luky for me the city i live in is built on 52 Volcanoes.. So free Rocks exactly like those ones


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope your threadfins don't jump out, I had bad luck with them. Well they were good for 6 months and then a few start to pop out. Then sadly I purchased a couple more females for my tank (like yours mine was more male than female) and I wasn't patient and put the fish in right away and they spread a disease that wiped out my school of threadfins. I hope in the future to get a large number of them in a bigger tank than I was using (10g). 

But in any case, looks great and hope to see more


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This tank is awesome!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

@Nubster - it is light and cheap. I like the porous structure. I believe it works as filtration media for the tank too.

@fusiongt - They are quite jumpy for the first 1-2 months. 1 of it jump out at least 3x when I approach or near to the tank but now have settled down nicely. Luckily I was infront of the tank otherwise it will turn into dried fish. My water level is about >0.5cm to the edge and none of them jump out. In fact, they are pretty tame and will come to me for food. Take a while to train them.

@all - thanks for your kind comment. I am pretty much trying to keep it alive as long as I can. Going to do full rescape soon and give away this tank to a friend.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Today mark the final day for this tank...it will be relocated to a new place. I am officially tank-less after 3 years.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

PROX, love your tank and your detailed updates! Your technique for trimming glosso . . . I am about to try it on my own thick carpet. Has the photo period been 5 hours this whole time for this tank?


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Photo period is about 7.5-8hours for this tank to get nice carpet (glosso+l.vietnam).

This tank has gone through several time of major and minor trimming.

Major - trim down to soil level leaving almost no visible leaves.
Minor - thin down to +- 1cm (important to apply this if having uneven carpet).


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Tank has been successfully relocated.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks great! I read the whole thread and I'm looking forward to see it back up and running.


----------

